# 2019 Kioti DK4710HC



## jschwinck (Jul 12, 2021)

I have a 2019 Kioti DK4710HC and I was told by the Dealer when I purchased the tractor and also a couple of times after the purchase that you are able to run a regen while still using the tractor. I have tried several times and it will not regen unless the parking brake is on. Once I take the parking brake off the regen stops. I have tried to do a regen and continue to use the tractor both before the regen light comes and and when the regen light comes on and it still shuts down regen when I take the parking brake off. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## nota4re (Jul 3, 2021)

My understanding (which doesn't mean it is right) is that the DK4710HC is capable to run a regen as it is working - as long as IT starts the regen seeing that 1) it believes a re-gen is needed, AND; 2) the current operating conditions (primarily RPM) are sufficient. In contrast, you are trying to do a manual re-gen and I think in that scenario, the parking brake has to be set and the tractor left alone until it is done.


----------



## jschwinck (Jul 12, 2021)

nota4re said:


> My understanding (which doesn't mean it is right) is that the DK4710HC is capable to run a regen as it is working - as long as IT starts the regen seeing that 1) it believes a re-gen is needed, AND; 2) the current operating conditions (primarily RPM) are sufficient. In contrast, you are trying to do a manual re-gen and I think in that scenario, the parking brake has to be set and the tractor left alone until it is done.


Maybe that is what I am doing wrong, trying to start a rengen manually instead of waiting for the tractor to start the regen on its own. I was not sure if it would start a regen on it's own but if that is the case then I need to try that. If anyone can clarify that I would appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

If I were you, I'd quit trying to do a forced regen and let the ECM decide when it wants to regen. The way it works is, there are sensors in the cannister that sense temperature of the substrate and the pressure drop across the cannister and pressure drop (at the correct exhaust gas temperature) will initiate the regen cycle. Not sure about a Kioti but with a Kubota, once the ECM initiates a regen cycle, the ECM will also keep the throttle advanced to a point where exhaust gas temperature is high enough to sustain the catalytic reaction.

If I had one (I don't), I'd never do a manual (forced) regen and the reason is, the cannister will only do a set number of regen cycles and once that is reached, the ECM will derate the engine until the element is either cleaned or replaced. I do know that with a Kubota, the maximum amount of cycles before replacement /cleaning is 2500. Why push it. Just let the ECM decide, it knows what it's doing (I think at least).

My 2 cents.


----------



## jschwinck (Jul 12, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> If I were you, I'd quit trying to do a forced regen and let the ECM decide when it wants to regen. The way it works is, there are sensors in the cannister that sense temperature of the substrate and the pressure drop across the cannister and pressure drop (at the correct exhaust gas temperature) will initiate the regen cycle. Not sure about a Kioti but with a Kubota, once the ECM initiates a regen cycle, the ECM will also keep the throttle advanced to a point where exhaust gas temperature is high enough to sustain the catalytic reaction.
> 
> If I had one (I don't), I'd never do a manual (forced) regen and the reason is, the cannister will only do a set number of regen cycles and once that is reached, the ECM will derate the engine until the element is either cleaned or replaced. I do know that with a Kubota, the maximum amount of cycles before replacement /cleaning is 2500. Why push it. Just let the ECM decide, it knows what it's doing (I think at least).
> 
> My 2 cents.


Got it, I did not know the ECM would automatically do a regen when it needed to Once the regen light came on the dash I thought I had to manually start it. So technically I should not ever need to touch the manual regen start button.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

You have an owners manual? Read it and follow it's instructions.


----------

